
Cloudflare debuts a security solution for IoT - jgrahamc
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/27/cloudflare-debuts-a-security-solution-for-iot/
======
LinuxBender
So just like spam, malware and other shenanigans that would have been trivial
to fix the root cause, we are instead going to wrap this with yet another
business model?

More power to the CDN's that find new money on this old problem.

